# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Medicijnen van iemand anders gebruiken?

## Kasumi

Dit klinkt waarschijnlijk als een hele domme vraag, maar ik vraag het me gewoon af... kun je in de problemen komen als je de medicijnen van iemand anders gebruikt? En dan bedoel ik niet lichamelijk, maar juridisch.

Ik ben iemand die zelden medicijnen gebruikt, want ik heb er nogal een afkeer van. Nu heb ik laatst een zalfje gebruikt dat op recept aan een familielid was gegeven, omdat ik dezelfde symptomen vertoonde. Dat zou dus eigenlijk niet mogen, dat weet ik. Mijn klachten zijn inmiddels wel bijna verdwenen, maar nog niet helemaal. En nu vraag ik me dus af: als ik nu binnenkort besluit om naar de huisarts te gaan en ik vertel hem eerlijk dat ik dat zalfje (wat niet voor mij bestemd was) heb gebruikt... kom ik dan in de problemen?

----------


## dotito

Ten eerste zijn er geen domme vragen, en ten tweede ik zou dat eerlijk zeggen tegen de dokter als hij er naar vraagt. Ik zou er zeker niet uit mijn eigen over beginnen, tenzij je de zalf nog nodig moest hebben. Wat ik wel niet zou doen is er een gewoonte van maken om iets te gebruiken van een ander. En ik zou het zeker niet doen met medicatie.
Kom je er juridisch in de problemen nee dat niet, omdat je officieel nog altijd niets verkeerd hebt gedaan.

Groetjes do

----------

